# Twelve Adorable Pet Ratlets for Sale



## everythingpetrats (Jun 19, 2008)

Country:US
State/RegionA
City/Town:Bowmansville
Number of rats:12
Gender: 7 female, 5 male
Age(s): 5 weeks
Name(s): Amaya, Akira, Dion, Cricket, Haiku, Chai, and Ginseng (females) 
Zen, Zoki, Bo, Yori, Aki (males) 
Colours:6 are mostly black with some white, 2 are masked, 2 are 
varigated all black and white
Neutered:no
Reason for rehoming: I bred a litter and I am looking for homes
Temperament: excellent
Medical problems: nope
Will the group be split: yes unless you are interested in everyone 
preferably same gender pairs
Transport available: no mail
Other: more than half are dumbos. Picture are upon request since there 
are so many but they are available
URL of Pictures:
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation: $5 for one $8 for two regardless of variety (standard 
or dumbo)


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

This board does not tolerate intentional breeding!!! Especially when now you have all these babies that need homes! You might want to check out the thread in the accidental litters section about intentional breeding!


----------

